# 266er oder 333er



## BeeSTy (5. November 2003)

Hi

war gestern mal bei Saturn um mal zu schauen was die für (Notebook) Arbeitsspeicher haben wollen.
Da sie keinen 512MB 333er hatten hab ich mal nachgefragt ob noch was kommt.
Darauf meinte der Verkäufer ich könnt auch266er nehmen, das wäre kein merkbarer Unterschied.
Inwiefern trifft das zu, wollte mir nämlich 2mal 512MB DDR 333er holen?

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## Sven Fischer (5. November 2003)

Vorweg, wieviel willst du für das Notebook ausgeben? Mit 1GB Arbeitsspeicher. Also die 333er sind natürlich (wie der Name erahnen läßt) schneller. Das bedeutet die Speicher werden mit 333 MHz angesprochen. Allerdings wenn du einen Prozessor mit 266MHz FSB hast dann kannst du auch die 266er Speichersteine nehmen.


----------



## blubber (5. November 2003)

Hi,



> Das bedeutet die Speicher werden mit 333 MHz angesprochen.


falsch, mit 166 Mhz. "333" beudeutet lediglich, dass von 166 Mhz beide Flanken genutzt werden, was wohl das typische für DDR Speicher ist. "Angesprochen" hört sich auch etwas seltsam an, "getaktet" trifft wohl eher zu 

@Lynx: Die Frage ist, mit welchem Systemtakt dein Board läuft. Wenn es nur 133 Mhz sind (266), dann bringen dir 333er DDR Riegel garnichts, sie würden nämlich nur als 266er laufen.

bye


----------



## BeeSTy (5. November 2003)

Hi,

das Notebook habe ich bereits (Travelmate 242) mit 256 Ram zurzeit und das wollt ich etwas aufstocken.
Als Prozessor ist ein Celeron 2.4Ghz drin. In dem Handbuch stand das beide (266 u. 333er) unterstützt werden.
Aber kann ich "jeden" Notebookspeicher benutzen der diese typische Form hat oder haben die unterschiedliche Bauhöhen, so dass ich einen speziellen oder den selben wie im Gerät kaufen muss?

MFG und schonmal besten Dank
Benjamin


----------



## BeeSTy (6. November 2003)

Weiß keiner eine Antwort auf die Bauhöhe des Arbeitsspeichers von Notebooks?

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## Tim C. (6. November 2003)

Bin kein Laptop Spezialist, aber ich meine die Baugrößen sind weitestgehend untereinander kompatibel. Nur für Sony Laptops habe ich meine ich schonmal gesonderte RAM-Bausteine gesehen. Kann aber durchaus sein, dass ich mich "versehen" habe 

Aber ich denke, wenn du dem Verkäufer sagst, für welches Laptop die Sachen sein sollen ....obwoh .... mmm Saturn .... nein ok, muss er dir nicht sagen können


----------



## BeeSTy (6. November 2003)

Also der Verkäufer den ich bei Saturn getroffen habe, hätte es mir auch wenn er es gewollt hätte nicht sagen können.
Naja mal schauen hab bei MediaMarkt mal gehorcht und die haben dann bei Acer nachfragen wollen. Warte noch immer auf eine Benachrichtigung seit Montag.

Na mal abwarten was das ergibt.

MFG
Benjamin


----------

